# Any office/workplace stories?



## mrwl19 (Nov 8, 2012)

These can of stories have been one of my favourites, wondering if u guys could help me out by telling me some good ones


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama (Nov 8, 2012)

Mine is about a workplace romance that ends up with marriage, it's in the Recent Additions section. I'm always up for a new reader or two, makes me feel good that someone is actually reading my hard work.


----------



## Imp (Nov 8, 2012)

"What I'd Like to Say..."

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=21010

First person BBW gain story.


----------



## Lardibutts (Nov 8, 2012)

Look for stuff by Samster


----------



## Coop (Nov 9, 2012)

Imp said:


> "What I'd Like to Say..."
> 
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=21010
> 
> First person BBW gain story.



Holy crap! Why didn't I read this one sooner? I brushed it off because it was a SWG story (It's not. It's really more or less a MWG, maybe even XWG story). But I was pleasently surprised with it. Plus first person stories are my fave. Especially with alot of gain in the hips.


----------



## StrugglingWriter (Nov 10, 2012)

Coop said:


> Holy crap! Why didn't I read this one sooner? I brushed it off because it was a SWG story (It's not. It's really more or less a MWG, maybe even XWG story). But I was pleasently surprised with it. Plus first person stories are my fave. Especially with alot of gain in the hips.



Thanks. It was my first story posted on the board, and the board moderator labeled it after the first installment because I hadn't. I've revised it, too, and I think the writing is much improved. Final edit is in the works.


----------

